# I need some help!



## SDSUhunter21 (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright guys, I'm headed out to college next year at SDSU In Brookings SD. First off how is the hunting around there? I have heard it can be very good! Second, is there anyone there or going next year?
Last, being confined to a dorm I won't have that much room to store decoys. I plan to bring my layout blind, a bag of duck floaters, 2 robos and some full body goose decoys that I will be able to store in my car. But what is a good number for a spread of duck/goose decoys? I hope to buy some full body mallards by then but how many????
Thanks!


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

What you got is enough to hunt ducks its not optimal but ive killed plenty of birds over limited decoys. Feild hunting ducks i use two dozen mallards with two mojos with 2 to 6 dozen full body geese depending on how many geese are in the area. . . geese on the other hand youll probably need on the low end 4 dozen full bodies to be successful. I havent had very much lucky with just using a couple so in most cases i just throw my whole spread. . . on how the hunting is out there youll have to look into that yourself when you get out there


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Buy silosock mallard decoys . They can be used in shallow water and in the field. Take no space to store and give great motion .


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are really serious about hunting buy as many decoys as you can fit into your vehicle and just rent a tiny storage shed for the season. I still do that to this day. I like knowing my decoys are safe.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

In my dorm days at sdsu me and my buddies rarely hunted water with more than 2 dozen decoys. Usually a dozen and a half did the job most days. I would second the idea of renting a storage unit. You can get 10x10 unit for 25-30 bucks a month.

Plenty of good hunting west and northwest of brookings I miss those days!


----------

